# Avis sur l'imprimante EPSON ET-7700



## esales (30 Décembre 2017)

Je viens apporter mon commentaire sur l'imprimante EPSON ET-7700 de la gamme EcoTank.
J'utilisais auparavant une EPSON XP-950 (A3) qui bien que performante en impression photo était un gouffre en cartouche d'encre. Cela m'avait amené, du fait du cout d'impression, à moins imprimer de photos qu'auparavant (j'imprime régulièrement en 10x15, souvent en A4 et parfois en A3). 
Plus sélectif dans mes impressions, je privilégiais l'impression via le web (souvent classique et parfois via Zeinberg - https://fr.zeinberg.com lors d'une promo vente privée).

Mais les enfants et mon épouse souhaitaient pouvoir imprimer des photos 10x15 à gogo (des photos issuent des iPhone) pour les mettre sur des panneaux.

Bref, après avoir fait pas mal de recherche pour trouver un juste milieu entre le cout de la photo, le prix de l'imprimante et la qualité d'impression, j'ai décidé de sauter le pas et de tenter l'aventure de l'EcoTank.

Les premières imprimantes EcoTank n'étaient pas spécialement faites pour l'impression photo, mais les nouvelles générations (avec la réduction de la taille des gouttelettes et l'addition de cartouches photos) semblaient plus à l'aise dans ce domaine.
J'ai donc profité d'un prix compétitif sur le web associé à une promo EPSON pour acquérir une ET-7700 (la version A3 était vraiment trop grosse, trop chère et pas si nécessaire que ça).
Elle est livré avec suffisamment de bidons d'encre pour imprimer 3400 photos en 10x15 (moins de 4 cents par photos en 10x15 sans le papier à 9 cents soit 2 à 3 fois moins cher que pour une imprimante "normale" ou une commande sur le web).
Le pilote de l'Epson est bien conçu. Il existe également une application sur l'iPhone pour imprimer directement. L'application est "intelligente" et gère correctement le profil de l'imprimante (il est même possible d'améliorer la photo pour rendre le tirage plus "péchu").
Les impressions peuvent se lancer depuis l'extérieur de son domicile car l'imprimante est accessible via le web. Néanmoins, l'impression ne s'effectue pas automatiquement si personne ne se trouve devant l'imprimante pour "l'ouvrir".

Je ne sais pas si le système EcoTank est fiable (elle est quand même garantie 3 ans) ou s'il y a un potentiel problème qui arrivera à la fin des 3 ans (obsolescence programmée...), mais le surcout à l'achat devrait être largement amorti avant la fin des 3 ans (d'autant plus que des 10 bidons sont livrés avec l'imprimantes).

Pour terminer, je conseille donc cette imprimante pour ceux qui imprime régulièrement des photos et même des documents car le surcout (non dérisoire) est quand même assez rapidement amorti (s'il n'y a pas de problème de fiabilité...).


----------



## boulgom22 (3 Décembre 2020)

esales a dit:


> Je viens apporter mon commentaire sur l'imprimante EPSON ET-7700 de la gamme EcoTank.
> J'utilisais auparavant une EPSON XP-950 (A3) qui bien que performante en impression photo était un gouffre en cartouche d'encre. Cela m'avait amené, du fait du cout d'impression, à moins imprimer de photos qu'auparavant (j'imprime régulièrement en 10x15, souvent en A4 et parfois en A3).
> Plus sélectif dans mes impressions, je privilégiais l'impression via le web (souvent classique et parfois via Zeinberg - https://fr.zeinberg.com lors d'une promo vente privée).
> 
> ...


Et bien moi, je trouve que cette imprimante c'est de la belle dobe. J'utilise cette imprimante très souvent et après 6 mois, les couleurs tirent au noir. Elle fait tout le temps des tâches et des stries. Et impossible de régler quoi que ce soit même en dilapidant régulièrement la maintenance Box. Je fais régulièrement des nettoyages de puissance qui au final n'apportent aucune amélioration. Dommage parce que j'avais été séduit par le système de recharge des réservoirs d'encre et leur coût très bon marché. Mais au final, je peux jeter de nombreuses feuilles. Ce problème ne s'avère pas être un cas isolé !


----------



## esales (30 Décembre 2020)

Et oui, les impressions du début ne sont plus celles après plus de 2 ans d'utilisation.
Cette imprimante n'est effectivement pas fiable. A quasi chaque impression, des traces noires de type rouleau apparaissent sur les feuilles. Mon imprimante a fait un tour en SAV pendant sa garantie. Ils ont nettoyé l'imprimante (et changé la caisse de maintenance). Ils ont été efficace mais moins d'un an après, le problème est réapparu.
EPSON conseille de scanner à vide et d'imprimer jusqu'à ce que le problème disparaisse. Effectivement, on gaspille 10-20-50 feuilles et les "rouleaux" sont essuyés. On peut alors espérer pouvoir imprimer quelques pages sans trace.
Bref, c'est loin d'être écologique...

Je pense qu'effectivement, il y a bien un problème de conception. Je suis en relation avec le service client et j'espère obtenir un remboursement de l'imprimante dans le cadre de la garantie vice-caché. Trop de personne constate le même problème pour que ce soit autre chose qu'un problème de conception.

Et après... que faire. Quelle imprimante choisir; essayer à nouveau une EcoTank en espérant qu'Epson est résolu le problème dans les nouveaux modèles ou reprendre une imprimante classique avec des cartouches hors de prix....
Je verrais bien à ce moment là si j'ai réussi à obtenir un remboursement ou alors un échange pour un nouveau modèle EcoTank...

Wait and See


----------



## Edy (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour.
Pour les traces noires, j'ai trouvé une solution: 
Surtout ÉVITER À TOUT PRIX le nettoyage de la tête d'impression ou le nettoyage de puissance, CELA AGGRAVE LE PROBLÈME.
Le mieux est de lancer une impression en gardant le couvercle de l'imprimante ouvert (il faut pouvoir voir la tête d'impression se déplacer). Pendant l'impression, débranchez la prise. 
Maintenant, on peut déplacer la tête d'impression à la main. Déplacez-la tout à gauche.
Regardez à droite, vous verrez un rectangle rempli d'une flaque d'encre. Il faut pomper cette flaque avec du papier de toilette et bien nettoyer cette région. 
Si vous voulez effectuer un nettoyage de la tête d'impression, la meilleure solution est de faire un dégradé de toutes les couleurs avec un logiciel de dessin et de lancer l'impression. Vous éviterez alors de remplir encore plus le tampon déjà plein d'encre et vous économiserez la boîte de maintenance. 
L'imprimante sera de nouveau comme neuve.
Le seul problème qui persiste est le nettoyage automatique qu'il faudrait pouvoir désactiver...


----------



## phil-911 (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai ce même problème avec Epson ET-7700.
La première a commencé de baver de l'encre noir sur toute les feuilles, partie en SAV à moins d'un an et déclarée non réparable.
Remboursement par "Avoir" chez Boulanger. j'ai repris la même qui n'a pas mis beaucoup de temps avant que les buses se bouchent et qu'elle bave du noir sur toutes les photos. j'ai remarqué aussi que le "nettoyage de puissance" est inactif sur cette imprimante. je vais devoir la retourner au SAV, car je ne peux rien faire de propre avec.


----------



## phil-911 (19 Octobre 2021)

Merci Edy pour l'astuce de nettoyage du tampon qui était gorgé d'encre surtout à gauche, j'ai absorbé l'encre avec des mouchoirs papier L.O.T.U.S qui ne se désagrègent pas à l'eau. Mes pages photo sont maintenant propres. il semble que ce tampon n'évacue pas l'encre vers le "boitier de maintenance" T04D0...... encore Merci pour l'astuce. On a toujours peur d'endommager une pièce mobile comme ce tampon !!!


----------



## esales (21 Octobre 2021)

Alors, après avoir pas mal chercher sur les forums anglo-saxon, j'ai décidé de tenter une nouvelle approche de cette imprimante en dernier recours.
Auparavant, j'utilisais du papier "normal" acheté en grande surface, de moyenne qualité en 80g. Ce dernier fonctionnait sans problème avec mes précédentes imprimantes. Suite aux problèmes de trace sans véritable solution (sauf nettoyage en SAV), j'ai acheté du papier EPSON Bright White (90g) - 9,99€ les 500 feuilles. Depuis, plus aucune trace sur mes impressions.
Je ne sais pas si c'est le poids ou la qualité du papier, mais cela a résolu mon problème.


----------



## phil-911 (29 Septembre 2022)

Voici des nouvelles de cette maudite imprimante E.P.S.O.N. 7700.
J'avais gardé la première 1 an, la deuxième, moins de 2 ans. cette dernière avait bien la pompe à encre défectueuse.
J'ai reçu en échange une imprimante "reconditionnée" (avec Wifi HS/pas de caddie CD/et Tampon récupérateur d'encre plein).
La 4ème, encore une reconditionnée avait les buses d'impression bouchées ou mal amorcées dès le départ, puis maintenant fonctionne très bien.
J'ai juste un petit problème de Wifi, quand je coupe le Wifi de la BBOX, puis le réactive, l'imprimante n'est plus détectée par mes appareils (Tel, PC ...). je dois redémarrer la box pour avoir la connexion Wifi fonctionnelle.
Comme j'ai changé d'opérateur Box et d'imprimante (SAV) en même temps , Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème.
L'opérateur BBOX cherche une solution.
Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur, Merci


----------



## edenpulse (29 Septembre 2022)

phil-911 a dit:


> Comme j'ai changé d'opérateur Box et d'imprimante (SAV) en même temps , Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème.


Ben si l'imprimante que tu as reçue du SAV n'as jamais été connectée à ta box, elle risque pas de fonctionner. 
Et il y a de fortes chances que le SAV l'ai reset. donc...
Si tu coupes le wifi et le réactive, ça peut prendre un moment pour l'imprimante s'en rende compte déjà, et après cherche de nouveau le réseau et s'y connecte... Dans une interruption, elle va chercher à se connecter avec la même IP qu'elle avait déjà. si celle-ci est maintenant occupée par un autre appareil, devrait y avoir une nouvelle négociation d'IP etc... mais bon, ça peut durer quelques minutes tout ça. 

Sinon tu ne coupes pas le wifi de la box tout simplement?



phil-911 a dit:


> L'opérateur BBOX cherche une solution.



Moui. Ils te font patienter surtout. J'ai aucune confiance dans le fait qu'ils propose quoi que ce soit d'autre que de remplacer la box à l'infini ou de reset tout de tout les cotés jusqu'a ce que ça fonctionne peut-être.


----------



## phil-911 (30 Septembre 2022)

j'ai du faire une quarantaine de redémarrage de la box dans différentes configurations, y compris IP fixe de l'imprimante.
Il y a peut être un signal que la box ne génère pas au moment du redémarrage du Wifi.
Je vais tester mon imprimante chez un voisin qui a un autre opérateur box et je serais fixé sur ce problème.
Merci pour votre attention


----------

